# Bahasa Malaysia Short Course



## dududave (Aug 22, 2010)

Hi there!

I am urgently looking for a short course for Bahasa Melayu. Since my employer would pay the course I would need some kind of a real language school with homepage or references or certificates or anything that makes it trustworthy to my HR manager.

Any ideas?? After plowing the whole internet unsucessfully I would be extremely grateful for help!!!

Best

David


----------

